# I'm Happy To Announce, After Eight Years, The Return Of The Bell Tree Fair



## Jeremy (Nov 25, 2013)

As some of you more moth-eaten old folk may remember, The Bell Tree Fair was an event we had in the November to December time of the year to celebrate our anniversary.  This December will mark our ninth anniversary and we have   been planning to bring the fair back over the last few months.  The last TBTF, back in 2005, was so grandiose that it nearly put an end to the entire tradition.  No one dared to put on another fair of such magnitude.  But we have brushed eight years of dust off of our decorations and the third-ever Bell Tree Fair will be taking place from *November 30th to December 21st*.





During this time, you will experience contests and events of supreme magnitude.  You will have the opportunity to win both physical and digital prizes.  The contests will cover many varying topics, from Animal Crossing, to cooking, to writing.  

We will announce more details about events and prizes as we come closer to the beginning of TBTF.  Details will be announced throughout the event as well.  We hope you will all enjoy TBTF3!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome!  This is just pure awesome.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 25, 2013)

Eeeee  SO EXCITED <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 25, 2013)

We stopped Jub's beautiful streaming for this?






Kidding, but I look forward to this. I think, I never participated in them.


----------



## Princess (Nov 25, 2013)

How exciting!


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 25, 2013)

Yay! Sounds cool!


----------



## radical6 (Nov 25, 2013)

this sounds really cool ooh


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 25, 2013)

Woah awesome I haven't been around that long xD


----------



## Willow (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## SweetSpark (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds very fun! Looking forward too it


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

I want to know what the prizes are!


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds fun, I'll be looking forward to the "cooking".


----------



## Cou (Nov 25, 2013)

This sounds amazing, can't wait! :'D


----------



## Splash (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds awesome


----------



## oath2order (Nov 25, 2013)

PARTY HARD.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 25, 2013)

OMG so exciting, thank you so much for doing this! I'm sure it is going to be a lot of work for you all, so I really really appreciate it!! <333


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 25, 2013)

sounds pretty cool, will be looking forward to it. c:


----------



## Amyy (Nov 25, 2013)

fghjfne

sounds exciting <3


----------



## Horus (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow okay, so there's a fair for the anniversary of TBT but not of the 5th anniversary of my join date.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 25, 2013)

How I feel participating in TBT events


----------



## saramew (Nov 25, 2013)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 25, 2013)

SockHead said:


> How I feel participating in TBT events


pERFECT OH MY GOD


----------



## sock (Nov 25, 2013)

Whoa sounds great


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds exciting.


----------



## Zoe! (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh yey my first bell tree fair sounds fun


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been waiting a very long time for this to return. Back when I joined this very forum in 2005, one of the greatest aspects of TBT was the Fair that fall. Even though I only got 8th place, I had a great time with it. At the time, Wild World was just releasing before the Fair and the top prize was a free copy of the game! It might not seem like much now, but it was a pretty big deal at the time for some little tiny Animal Crossing forum.

Jeremy and I have been talking for a while now (Janurary 2012) about needing to bring it back eventually, and it's finally happening this year! I'm very excited. I think you guys will be surprised by just how much we have in store.


----------



## SweetSpark (Nov 25, 2013)

SockHead said:


> How I feel participating in TBT events



I spy another ifunny user


----------



## dollydaydream (Nov 25, 2013)

Eep! So excited!


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 25, 2013)

I need  <3


----------



## SockHead (Nov 25, 2013)

SweetSpark said:


> I spy another ifunny user



More like tumblr


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2013)

will there be a contest for best wrecking ball?



Justin said:


> Back when I joined this very forum in 2005, one of the greatest aspects of TBT was the Fair that fall. Even though I only got 8th place, I had a great time with it.



in 2005 you were like 7


----------



## Thunder (Nov 25, 2013)

Horus said:


> Wow okay, so there's a fair for the anniversary of TBT but not of the 5th anniversary of my join date.



well the tbt anniversary at least has _some_ significance



SockHead said:


> How I feel participating in TBT events



i believe everyone should feel like will smith when participating in tbt events


----------



## Phoebe (Nov 25, 2013)

This is so exciting! Oh my gosh :3


----------



## Laurina (Nov 25, 2013)

Very exciting news c: Can't wait to see what you all have planned out! c:


----------



## xxLollyxx (Nov 25, 2013)

This is so exciting! I can't wait to see what's in store


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Nov 25, 2013)

I want to see what happens.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds interesting


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 25, 2013)

WOOHOO!


----------



## Truffle (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe I'll participate. ^_^


----------



## LilMitsuki (Nov 25, 2013)

yayy i cant wait ^_^


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow sounds awesome! :O
Can't wait


----------



## sauceisis (Nov 25, 2013)

Yay can't wait!


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm so excited for this! I know everyone is just going to love it!


----------



## Lassy (Nov 25, 2013)

OOOH. COOL *___*
What stuff do we get to win?


----------



## captainabby (Nov 25, 2013)

This sounds like fun


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 25, 2013)

This sounds awesome


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 25, 2013)

Can't wait!


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 25, 2013)

We get to win physical stuff? 

That sucks for me, because my parents don't allow me to order/win stuff online. :|

Can't wait to see what the digital stuff is gonna be though Cx


----------



## UchiCherry (Nov 25, 2013)

This sound amazing!


----------



## BlueLeaf (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope one of the prizes is a eShop gift card or something! I'm excited!


----------



## reyy (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope the prizes are a code for the 3DS game-shop thingy that you'll get through PM, or something in AC:NL.
My mom will let me win physical stuff though


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 25, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> I hope the prizes are a code for the 3DS game-shop thingy that you'll get through PM, or something in AC:NL.
> My mom will let me win physical stuff though



Yeah me too xD I would be able to win eShop stuff/ACNL stuff but not actual items that would have to be delivered to your house.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 25, 2013)

Kammeh said:


> Yeah me too xD I would be able to win eShop stuff/ACNL stuff but not actual items that would have to be delivered to your house.


same.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 25, 2013)

Oooh, writing c: And this is just awesome.
When is tbt's birthday? As in actual date?


----------



## mayoryim (Nov 25, 2013)

This sounds like fun!


----------



## marshmallowXO (Nov 25, 2013)

This sounds insanely fun. Excited to see what we can win!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds neat.


----------



## Joey (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm excited! Can't wait.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 25, 2013)

Very awesome. 

I hope there will be 123413941 new collectibles to obtain during the fair. Whats a fair without mementos and souvenirs?


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 25, 2013)

Finally it's happening! I'll be joining for the first time!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 25, 2013)

This sounds fun! I'll participate.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 25, 2013)

No one will ever know what prizes there are cause I'm going to win them all.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks fun. :3 I can't wait to play!


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 25, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Looks fun. :3 I can't wait to play!


Yeah when you think it would be easy, but to be honest it's not.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 25, 2013)

Yay! Sounds like so much fun! : D Happy early anniversary The Bell Tree!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Nov 25, 2013)

I haven't even been here for a year, but still, it sounds really fun!   I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## mahneeka (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow how exciting! I can't wait! Yay!


----------



## MsCappuccino (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds like this will be a blast.


----------



## Gingersnap (Nov 25, 2013)

sounds really fun :0 im excited for sure


----------



## Witch (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations Bell Tree Forum


----------



## mizukitty (Nov 25, 2013)

sounds fun!!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 25, 2013)

*Happy 9th Birthday, The Bell Tree  Forums! *I haven't been around that long, but I'm looking forward to this celebration!


----------



## windfall (Nov 25, 2013)

Neat. Looking forward to it.

And 9 years? Wow haha congrats.


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 25, 2013)

*YAY*

Can't wait for the awesome celebration!


----------



## Beary (Nov 25, 2013)

Me so EXCITED


----------



## Silversea (Nov 25, 2013)

I never realized it had been 9 years. A time to celebrate for sure.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Nov 25, 2013)

Such very creative staff.  I eagerly await this event.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2013)

Having only been here since September or so I look forward to this!


----------



## Kaijudomage (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow, wish I'd known about TBT a long time ago.
I've only been here about a year.


----------



## ysey (Nov 26, 2013)

I joined at the right time, can't wait


----------



## Moontoon (Nov 26, 2013)

Excited~


----------



## bmishs (Nov 26, 2013)

Great! Thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really xcited!


----------



## Yuuto (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow! A contest?! I wonder what type of events there will be. I want to join (>o<)


----------



## Kip (Nov 26, 2013)

Its a good thing i don't much else to do


----------



## Maeka (Nov 26, 2013)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## FoxieVee (Nov 26, 2013)

-peek-


----------



## Isabella (Nov 26, 2013)

can't wait


----------



## Itachi (Nov 26, 2013)

There goes my winter break


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 26, 2013)

Goodbye, social life...


----------



## natsu34 (Nov 26, 2013)

This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 26, 2013)

Sounds like this should be fun. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## spamurai (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome. Only just read this. Can't wait.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Nov 26, 2013)

Happy Ninth Birthday, The Bell Tree Forums! 
I didn't realize how long The Bell Tree Forums has been online.  It is quite an amazement to see that you have been working since 2005-I was only 5 years old then. 
Anyway, the fair sounds like a great way to celebrate!  Thank you for having been with all of us for the past 8 years.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Nov 26, 2013)

Sounds like so much fun *;D <3* Can't wait~


----------



## links123 (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday The Bell Tree,
It is good to realize that TBT is around since 2005. That is great on ninth birthday.


----------



## Big Forum User (Nov 27, 2013)

Can't wait! 3 DAYS PEOPLE


----------



## Box9Missingo (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Bell Tree . Sounds like fun.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 27, 2013)

Glad to see that everyone is excited.


I know that most of you really enjoyed the Woods event we did for Halloween, but that only lasted for a night.(and even then it was a ton of work for us)

This one is lasting nearly a month long, so even if you don't catch everything you still have a chance to catch something.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 28, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Glad to see that everyone is excited.
> 
> 
> I know that most of you really enjoyed the Woods event we did for Halloween, but that only lasted for a night.(and even then it was a ton of work for us)
> ...



Does this relate to the "Late November" TBT Pokemon League?


----------



## spamurai (Nov 28, 2013)

I missed the Halloween/Pokemon ones :O
I hope I don't miss these ones lol


----------



## D i a (Nov 28, 2013)

Sounds like fun! Can't wait!


----------



## CheeseDragon12 (Nov 29, 2013)

SO... COOL...


----------



## iLoveYou (Nov 29, 2013)

Join Date: November 30, 2012
Posts: 397
Bells :17
*Tickets:** 0*
3DS: 5386-8055-3978

They doin stuffs. {: Look under ur avatar.


----------



## spamurai (Nov 29, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Join Date: November 30, 2012
> Posts: 397
> *Tickets:** 0*
> Bells :17
> ...



owwwwww xD yay


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 29, 2013)

Mmmm, tickets. *-*


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 29, 2013)

OOH

TICKETS! :>


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 29, 2013)

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 29, 2013)

Dumb question I know, but what are tickets for?


----------



## spamurai (Nov 29, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Dumb question I know, but what are tickets for?



We won't know until they announce what's happening over the next few weeks 
We'll probably find out in the next couple of days.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2013)

How do you get tickets?


----------



## Justin (Nov 29, 2013)

Dual currencies! Look forward to much fun over the next few weeks.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

So excited! I cannot wait!!!


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 29, 2013)

Can't wait!!!!!!! 
Tomorrow already


----------



## Amyy (Nov 29, 2013)

Awh, I'm excited c:


----------



## VioletPrincess (Nov 29, 2013)

Now I am getting excited.  Yay!!!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2013)

Excited about the tickets.  Looking forward to the fair as well.


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2013)

Get hype with my super teasing blurred images!


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 30, 2013)

they look like blurry christmas trees with different colored stars on the top of them


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

if there are more riddles...


----------



## unravel (Nov 30, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> if there are more riddles...



Shhhh no please >:U


----------



## Hybridbreeder1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Omg so excited!!!!!


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 30, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> if there are more riddles...


You heard her. Bring on the riddles.


----------



## Mao (Nov 30, 2013)

no more riddles plz -_- The last one was 'a great way to crack a hazelnut' (thunder said that ok)


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2013)

I should do more riddles just so I can make more puns.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Reizo said:


> You heard her. Bring on the riddles.



no riddles D:

* i lose sleep *

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> I should do more riddles just so I can make more puns.



you make a lot puns anyways ..


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2013)

It's okay you'll have 3 weeks to solve them!

_Or 3 weeks worth of new riddles._


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Whens the fair starting, its the 30th!!
omfg so excited <33 got 2 tickets for something


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

I GOT TICKETS


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

2 tickets yay ^-^


----------



## Emily (Nov 30, 2013)

OOH WHAT DO WE DO WITH TICKETS


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Emilyy said:


> OOH WHAT DO WE DO WITH TICKETS



IM EXCITED


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2013)

You'll have to wait until the Fair opens later this evening for more details.  Speculation away if you want though!


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

I reckon its for hints and stuff, or entry into the fair
Like 1 ticket for a day entry?


----------



## spamurai (Nov 30, 2013)

I haven't got any tickets D:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 30, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I haven't got any tickets D:



You didn't make a hand turkey! D:


----------



## spamurai (Nov 30, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> You didn't make a hand turkey! D:



Whattttt 0_o When did this happen?


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I haven't got any tickets D:



The tickets that were recently handed out just now came from http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?112593-Pre-Fair-Event-Design-a-Hand-Turkey!-(OVER)

Don't worry though, this was by no means the last opportunity to earn tickets. Stay tuned.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 30, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Whattttt 0_o When did this happen?



You're too late the turkeys have left the bell tree D':

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?112593-Pre-Fair-Event-Design-a-Hand-Turkey!-(OVER)


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 30, 2013)

There was an event where ya had to make a Hand Turkey , The people who entered got 2 tickets


----------



## spamurai (Nov 30, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> There was an event where ya had to make a Hand Turkey , The people who entered got 2 tickets



Well damnnnnn, how did I miss that one :/


----------



## VillageDweller (Nov 30, 2013)

in reference to what justin posted:

TBT POKEMON BADGESSSSSSSSS
if not why the hell not u slow mods :{

regardless i hope this is all fun and goes smoothly and the mods don't work so hard they explode get too tired


----------



## Emily (Nov 30, 2013)

Knowing my luck I'm not gonna be on when everything is announced ahahahah


----------



## aofe1234 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sounds like fun


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Yep! I can't wait!!!!!
Its gonna be so fun!


----------



## Joey (Nov 30, 2013)

I was going to make a hand turkey but I was too busy. I'm still really excited though.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Nov 30, 2013)

Yay 2 tickets.  I hope that the riddles aren't as brain injuring as last time.  My family thought I was nuts.  I am really looking forward to this.  Yay Bell Tree.  Happy Ninth Birthday.


----------



## Mao (Nov 30, 2013)

I will be asleep when it starts. I know it :'(


----------



## Farobi (Nov 30, 2013)

I will be asleep but I hope I wake up soon to get in the action! 

I'm curious as to how we earn tickets. I hope it's by spamming and not by solving any of those bloody riddles that don't help me sleep at night @>@


----------



## Silversea (Nov 30, 2013)

When is it starting exactly? And tickets...hmm.

(Sad there was no hand turkey collectible)


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

Silversea said:


> When is it starting exactly?



That's what I would like to know >:U I've been stalking The Bell tree all day waiting for the fair to start.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 30, 2013)

Kammeh said:


> That's what I would like to know >:U I've been stalking The Bell tree all day waiting for the fair to start.



And everyone seems to be saying that they won't be on...but how do they know that? Or are they just being pessimistic...


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2013)

I promise that it'll be starting sometime today! It's a lot of work to get all this stuff together and ready to push live for you guys. It's looking good though, I'm sure you'll all enjoy what we have planned.


----------



## spamurai (Nov 30, 2013)

Im in +1 GMT. I reckon I'll be asleep ha. 
Really excited though, should be fun.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 30, 2013)

I wonder how my two tickets will be used


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Please open soon <3


----------



## Dolby (Nov 30, 2013)

Will the woods be invovled?


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

cmon start!!! :<


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

How much longer? ;o; I'm supposed to be doing my homework but I'm too excited for the fair xD


----------



## Aloha (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm stoked


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 30, 2013)

It starts today. ;o; It felt like it was just yesterday that this was announced. xD Time flies fast...


----------



## dada_ (Nov 30, 2013)

I have no idea what's going on but it sounds cool


----------



## Hikari (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh, I can't wait! I've already got two tickets! Thanks, Jennifer!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

stupid teasing images!!! Thanks Jennifer for the tickets even though my hand turkey didn't look like one in any way!

Off topic but ha. My bells and posts are the same 
Annnnnnnnnnnd I lost them...


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 30, 2013)

Wait, tickets?


----------



## spamurai (Nov 30, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Wait, tickets?



You could get 2 tickets from making a Hand Turkey.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?112593-Pre-Fair-Event-Design-a-Hand-Turkey!-(OVER)

Don't worry, I missed it too xD


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 30, 2013)

It's fine. I wasn't sure how creative I could be with a hand turkey, though.


----------



## Phoebe (Nov 30, 2013)

im so excited!


----------



## spamurai (Nov 30, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> It's fine. I wasn't sure how creative I could be with a hand turkey, though.



Me neither. Some people did some really cool ones.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 30, 2013)

How many events we've got this year? Like 2 or 3 events but this one's going to be the big event of all time.

@DeviousCrossing: I know right? It's like the day just went though fast.


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

COME ON
WHENS OPENING TIME


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

WOAH
DID ANYONE ELSE NOTICE THE TICKETS THING THAT SHOWS UP UNDER YOUR PROFILE PIC?!


----------



## Silversea (Nov 30, 2013)

Kammeh said:


> WOAH
> DID ANYONE ELSE NOTICE THE TICKETS THING THAT SHOWS UP UNDER YOUR PROFILE PIC?!



WOAH. Yeah I did.

No pretty picture for it?


----------



## Lephixia (Nov 30, 2013)

Kammeh said:


> WOAH
> DID ANYONE ELSE NOTICE THE TICKETS THING THAT SHOWS UP UNDER YOUR PROFILE PIC?!



Anyone see you can give people tickets? >.>

*Sees an opportunity to make money and get rich...* rofl


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 30, 2013)

I didn't know it was related to the actual fair. Thought it was some random poster. Title just said princess under name. Oh well. Another missed opportunity.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 30, 2013)

Got a head start for tickets from the Hand Turkeys, I'll participate in Writing and more if I can!


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 30, 2013)

I hope I'm able to participate in more events to come


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 30, 2013)

I want some riddles!


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I want some riddles!



as much as i hate them,

i want them too


----------



## Chessa (Nov 30, 2013)

I can't wait to see what events will come


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 30, 2013)

Me too. I used up the Fair's face paint to paint my face!

...And the rest of my body for that matter.


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> as much as i hate them,
> 
> i want them too



Same here xD The Woods was both tormenting and fun at the same time.


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

It was fun  But I got half my hints from Kammeh


----------



## Emily (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm gonna be sleeping when its all anounced ugh


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 30, 2013)

I like the winter theme  Though it looks a bit weird with the wood.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 30, 2013)

Oooh, TBT is snowy!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't see any snow anywhere?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 30, 2013)

Riley said:


> I don't see any snow anywhere?



It will go snowy when it turns 00:00am on december 1st, which was five minutes ago here


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh okay, well I'm not GMT time so that's probably why.  I'll be awake to see it though in my time.


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 30, 2013)

And today was my one year anniversary of joining the Forum! YAY!


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

awsdgfhjkl;

i cant wait any longer D:


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 30, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> awsdgfhjkl;
> 
> i cant wait any longer D:


Ikr...
I'm not a patient person! D:


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Me either..
I have the hardest time when it comes to waiting...
Blah


----------



## Truffle (Nov 30, 2013)

Really anxious to hear about how the tickets will be used... Can't wait to find out! Hopefully this doesn't all get pushed to tomorrow!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Is it bad I'm just 24/7 monitoring this site right now waiting!??!?!? I feel crazy


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> Is it bad I'm just 24/7 monitoring this site right now waiting!??!?!? I feel crazy



i woke up really early because i thought i missed the annoucement.

its been 5 hours LOL


----------



## Truffle (Nov 30, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> Is it bad I'm just 24/7 monitoring this site right now waiting!??!?!? I feel crazy



Haha, nah! I've been waiting for the past 12 hours hoping for something to be posted. xD


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank goodness I'm not the only one!


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

It's already 8:30pm here.
The fair better start sooooon D:
Bedtime in a few hours


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2013)

Hopefully we'll be up and running in about an hour from now. Or less if everything goes well.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 30, 2013)

hopefully I'll still be on when it starts, since I won't be on tomorrow!


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Justin said:


> Hopefully we'll be up and running in about an hour from now. Or less if everything goes well.



aw yay <3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> in reference to what justin posted:
> 
> TBT POKEMON BADGESSSSSSSSS
> if not why the hell not u slow mods :{



You'll be waiting a while for this. Just gonna say now that *The TBT Pokemon League has nothing to do with the fair, so you won't see the league until AFTER the 21st of December. Please understand.*


----------



## BlueLeaf (Nov 30, 2013)

Can't wait! Stalking the thread for it to start. I'm excited to see the different events!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm excited! :3
Can't wait...... I might be out tho D=


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

I'M SO EXCITED AHHHHH


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

XD

I hope my interenet stops failing all the time......


----------



## Silversea (Nov 30, 2013)

Darn, I won't see winter theme for 6 more hours.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Darn, I won't see winter theme for 6 more hours.



its pretty <3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2013)

The winter theme is my favorite one. lol


It'll be just a bit longer guys.


----------



## spamurai (Nov 30, 2013)

The winter theme is so cool!

It's 2:30 am here... I'm gonna fall asleep soon lol.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> The winter theme is my favorite one. lol
> 
> 
> It'll be just a bit longer guys.



It's so cool <3

Yayyy excited!


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 30, 2013)

It's early hours of the morning here but I can't sleep anyway so I'm staying up to see this start .

Love the winter theme .


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

will there be a theme for Christmas ?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

It's only 1pm here :3 or already 1pm here lol


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 30, 2013)

I have to go, so good luck everyone with the event! Cya Monday ^^


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

If its almost 7pm here!!!! ;A; Playing the waiting game right now on advanced!!!! I think we all are!


----------



## Silversea (Nov 30, 2013)

Such wait.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

the people lurking this thread atm ahaha


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

Ahahaha I CANT WAIT -_- lol


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

11 people... Like I said. Playing the waiting game on Expert...
Difficult and awful! Im horrible when it comes to waiting ..


----------



## Truffle (Nov 30, 2013)

Haha, I'm one of those lurkers. Excited!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2013)

Justin and Jeremy are whipping me until I entertain you guys.

So what are your expectations for the fair?
You know that this event is almost an entire month long, right?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Justin and Jeremy are whipping me until I entertain you guys.
> 
> So what are your expectations for the fair?
> You know that this event is almost an entire month long, right?



My only expectation is for it to be fun, and I'm already having fun by being excited for it.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Justin and Jeremy are whipping me until I entertain you guys.
> 
> So what are your expectations for the fair?
> You know that this event is almost an entire month long, right?



asdfghjkl

we know <3


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gallows-Yeah... So far the most entertaining thing is your Sig...

And yes I'm expecting  to be fun ^~^. I'm mostly curious about tickets still!!!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Justin and Jeremy are whipping me until I entertain you guys.
> 
> So what are your expectations for the fair?
> You know that this event is almost an entire month long, right?



I don't really know what to expect xD


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> Gallows-Yeah... So far the most entertaining thing is your Sig...



laughing so hard because this is true...


----------



## spamurai (Nov 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Justin and Jeremy are whipping me until I entertain you guys.
> 
> So what are your expectations for the fair?
> You know that this event is almost an entire month long, right?



It's gonna be awesome  
Lots of chances for people to join in!


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 30, 2013)

I expect fun events! I'm looking forward to the Writing Contest and the Cooking idea interests me.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> laughing so hard because this is true...



. Yeah. That's the best entertainment.... I never feel like animating anything.
I'm lazy when it comes to that stuff...


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I expect fun events! I'm looking forward to the Writing Contest and the Cooking idea interests me.



i suck at writing D:

but the cooking one will be interestingg


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Justin and Jeremy are whipping me until I entertain you guys.
> 
> So what are your expectations for the fair?
> You know that this event is almost an entire month long, right?



Funny. Here is an idea to entertain us: Post random gifs


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 30, 2013)

Just expecting it to be fun, intrigued by the tickets .


----------



## spamurai (Nov 30, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I expect fun events! I'm looking forward to the Writing Contest and the Cooking idea interests me.



I'm also interested with the cooking idea.
I'm a terrible cook but will still give it a go xD


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 30, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I'm also interested with the cooking idea.
> I'm a terrible cook but will still give it a go xD



Same here x3


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cooking? Forget that. I'm just going to burn down the entire kitchen in the process, because I'm that bad.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I expect fun events! I'm looking forward to the Writing Contest and the Cooking idea interests me.



The cooking interests me to . I cook a lot though.



Anyways...

I'm tired of waiting!!!!!!!@#$%%@@@@$$$$#%@$@****%#%th
That was nice... Its just my curiosity getting the best of me -_-


Edit:up to 14 lurking here... 

Let's just all go to the Basement thread and do that until its announced .
It's boring waiting here... Been waiting for like the whole day XD.

Gah when I'm bored I start posting A LOT and yeah... Also when I'm.just stoked and jsjsnsn
Happy!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2013)

Ahh yeah. The contests are pretty neat.

We've got a lot more than that planned that you guys aren't able to see yet.
and the tickets are currency, as I'm sure you've already figured out. But what could that currency be used for? hmmm...


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Ahh yeah. The contests are pretty neat.
> 
> We've got a lot more than that planned that you guys aren't able to see yet.
> and the tickets are currency, as I'm sure you've already figured out. But what could that currency be used for? hmmm...



You should tell us


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

LOL


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gallows, you're the super ticketmaster. You'd tell us to live up to your name.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes tell us! I'm sure it's just going to be little items but you should tell us ^~^.
Ok I'm sorry for my constant posting . This thread has gotten me more bells and post
Counts for a bit ...


The most intriguing thing to me is the contests though ^~^


----------



## Sheba (Nov 30, 2013)

Cooking is the one thing in life I'm worst at - the microwave cooks for me (which is a blessing because otherwise I would starve to death). Writing on the other hand, is what I'm good at, seeing as I'm actually an author, except that English isn't my native language. However, I do want to better my English, so this will be a great opportunity.

All in all, the waiting drives me nuts as well and I totally look forward to this all. I don't really know what to expect but that makes it only more fun.  It's 4am here in Germany, though, and I'm so tired I'm afraid of falling asleep in front of the computer, so I should probably sleep. XD


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2013)

We're currently pumping air into the balloons! Hold tight!


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

I love cooking <3 

I'm not the worst but I'm not the bestt


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sheba said:


> Cooking is the one thing in life I'm worst at - the microwave cooks for me (which is a blessing because otherwise I would starve to death). Writing on the other hand, is what I'm good at, seeing as I'm actually an author, except that English isn't my native language. However, I do want to better my English, so this will be a great opportunity.
> 
> All in all, the waiting drives me nuts as well and I totally look forward to this all. I don't really know what to expect but that makes it only more fun.  It's 4am here in Germany, though, and I'm so tired I'm afraid of falling asleep in front of the computer, so I should probably sleep. XD



When you sleep there probably going to announce it then. That'd be unfortunate...


I'm cook all the freakin time... So I'm confident with that one 
Writing... Not my thing...


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sheba said:


> Cooking is the one thing in life I'm worst at - the microwave cooks for me (which is a blessing because otherwise I would starve to death). Writing on the other hand, is what I'm good at, seeing as I'm actually an author, except that English isn't my native language. However, I do want to better my English, so this will be a great opportunity.
> 
> All in all, the waiting drives me nuts as well and I totally look forward to this all. I don't really know what to expect but that makes it only more fun.  It's 4am here in Germany, though, and I'm so tired I'm afraid of falling asleep in front of the computer, so I should probably sleep. XD



I don't see how you could better your English more! You write in English better that most Americans!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

Justin said:


> We're currently pumping air into the balloons! Hold tight!



Yayyy XD


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

Wait where does it say there will be a cooking/writing contest?
I'm OK at writing, but I'm not allowed to cook... xD (my parents cook all my meals)


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Kammeh said:


> Wait where does it say there will be a cooking/writing contest?
> I'm OK at writing, but I'm not allowed to cook... xD (my parents cook all my meals)



first page c:


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok I'm like addicted to posting on this thread .
It's addicting for some reason...


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> first page c:



Oh thanks c: I thought I missed a post/forum thread or something xD


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hm...I figure since we are mentioning cooking, I'd like to bring up my biggest fail in terms of cooking.

So I'm taking this class in school called FCS, and we're learning how to properly cook stuff. One of the dishes we were making was called "Pizza Bubbly". It was like pizza, but only with those refrigerator biscuits cut up as the dough. And we all know as pretty much common sense, cheese goes on top. Yeah...I put half the cheese into the dough batter. Never hire me as a cook. EVER.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 30, 2013)

3 am here in the UK, still waiting up .


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2013)

Don't forget guys, tonight is the last chance to buy the November birthstone from the Shop before it's gone! I KNOW THE FAIR IS EXCITING ALL BUT BIRTHSTONES ARE IMPORTANT TOO


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

Quick question, when the fair starts will there be a new forum like there was during The Woods event or will it all be here in this thread/The Bell Tree HQ?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

FireNinja1 said:


> Hm...I figure since we are mentioning cooking, I'd like to bring up my biggest fail in terms of cooking.
> 
> So I'm taking this class in school called FCS, and we're learning how to properly cook stuff. One of the dishes we were making was called "Pizza Bubbly". It was like pizza, but only with those refrigerator biscuits cut up as the dough. And we all know as pretty much common sense, cheese goes on top. Yeah...I put half the cheese into the dough batter. Never hire me as a cook. EVER.



....... AHAHAHA


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

Justin said:


> Don't forget guys, tonight is the last chance to buy the November birthstone from the Shop before it's gone! I KNOW THE FAIR IS EXCITING ALL BUT BIRTHSTONES ARE IMPORTANT TOO



But my birthday isn't in November!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2013)

I can't reveal too much about what is in store for you guys but I think you'll all be very impressed with it.
We've been working on the fair since before we started our halloween event. So it's been nearly.. four months(est) of work put into it.

And everyone will have a chance to participate! Even if you think you aren't very talented, we have more than contests. So you'll have chances to try your luck too. ;D


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes December birthstone! Have been waiting for it =D


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 30, 2013)

OH GOD I FORGOT TO BUY ONE THANK YOU JUBS YAYY. Idek why that's all in caps.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

And go balloons. 

Note to self: don't watch "Untold Stories of the E.R." when waiting...
Makes me more impatient since it puts me on the edge of my seat...



Sorry I'm posting a lot . 

Anyways to be on topic for once...

With the contests the writing is going to be a flunk for me.
I am not to imaginative so..... Yeah


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Justin said:


> Don't forget guys, tonight is the last chance to buy the November birthstone from the Shop before it's gone! I KNOW THE FAIR IS EXCITING ALL BUT BIRTHSTONES ARE IMPORTANT TOO



bought mine c:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

Why do I have to be terrible at cooking AND writing? Dx

I made cupcakes a few weeks ago.... The icing went everywhere, I kept forgetting to put things in the mixture, but atleast they turned out OK lol


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Kammeh said:


> But my birthday isn't in November!



collect them all c:


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 30, 2013)

I think I'll be ok with writing, cooking however isn't my strong point.


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 30, 2013)

When?! Oh when?! It's December here already lol!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2013)

Vannilllabeth said:


> Why do I have to be terrible at cooking AND writing? Dx





Prof Gallows said:


> I can't reveal too much about what is in store for you guys but I think you'll all be very impressed with it.
> We've been working on the fair since before we started our halloween event. So it's been nearly.. four months(est) of work put into it.
> 
> And everyone will have a chance to participate! Even if you think you aren't very talented, we have more than contests. So you'll have chances to try your luck too. ;D




=p


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Darn. Why can't it be January >.<. Let's skip December. Just go to my B-day month !!!
Jk.... Oh wow it's almost been a year since the world was "supposedly" going to end...


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 30, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> Darn. Why can't it be January >.<. Let's skip December. Just go to my B-day month !!!
> Jk.... Oh wow it's almost been a year since the world was "supposedly" going to end...



I have to wait until July for mine if that makes you feel any better


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

I know there is more XD <3


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> Darn. Why can't it be January >.<. Let's skip December. Just go to my B-day month !!!
> Jk.... Oh wow it's almost been a year since the world was "supposedly" going to end...



but christmas D:


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 30, 2013)

I only want two of the birthstones, October (got) and July .


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> I have to wait until July for mine if that makes you feel any better



I have to wait till August xD And I joined September ;o; Why couldn't I have joined a month earlier</3


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

I need December 
It's already 1:40pm December here =D


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> I have to wait until July for mine if that makes you feel any better



=c... I am paranoid all the time of people on the internet tracking me down in the 
Weirdest ways. So I always say my B-day is in July even though its in January.
I have bad paranoia when it comes to that stuff...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2013)

As far as the birthstones go, I have to wait until January to get mine too. But I've taken to just collecting all of them. lol


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2013)

Updated my user title too.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 30, 2013)

Kammeh said:


> I have to wait till August xD And I joined September ;o; Why couldn't I have joined a month earlier</3



They started in September so that wouldn't have changed anything @-@


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Justin said:


> Updated my user title too.



WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN


----------



## Hikari (Nov 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> As far as the birthstones go, I have to wait until January to get mine too. But I've taken to just collecting all of them. lol



I was born in August, so I have to wait the longest...


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> but christmas D:



Hmm you make a point...


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> They started in September so that wouldn't have changed anything @-@



THEY DID? Lol, didn't know I joined the same month they first started xD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2013)

Justin said:


> Updated my user title too.



Yay spoilers! kekekekeke


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows....what happens if someone like me has no talent and is unlucky?  Can't buy my way out of this one!


----------



## Silversea (Nov 30, 2013)

Justin said:


> Updated my user title too.



...Oh man.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> As far as the birthstones go, I have to wait until January to get mine too. But I've taken to just collecting all of them. lol



I just want mine. Then people know my birthday. Instead of having to choose between 12.
I might get July's since that's my fake b-day month . 
So January and July I'll get...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

I feel like your just trying to tease us.... -_-

Gives us something to think about while we wait tho! XD


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

More and more people are coming to this thread!!!


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Vannilllabeth said:


> I feel like your just trying to tease us.... -_-
> 
> Gives us something to think about while we wait tho! XD



the trolls


----------



## Hikari (Nov 30, 2013)

Justin said:


> Updated my user title too.



Spinner... of Wheels?


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Spinner... of Wheels?



i know, i dont get it either..


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> the trolls



Ikr


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Prof Gallows....what happens if someone like me has no talent and is unlucky?  Can't buy my way out of this one!



You'll still be able to participate just like everyone else. Everyone is on equal ground when it comes to certain things. So if you don't want to play in the contests and you feel you're unlucky, you still have a way to play without needing either of those.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 30, 2013)

I had to







( Such editing skills very much wow )

Can't wait til it starts! : D


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

OMG THE THEME UPDATED

omgomgomgomg


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 30, 2013)

Its here


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 30, 2013)

Yay updated theme , excited.


----------



## Splash (Nov 30, 2013)

AWW THE THEMES SO CUTEEEEE AWWW


----------



## Silversea (Nov 30, 2013)

Woah look at all the identical balloons in the banner. Such professionalness.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh wow, I just refreshed my page. o:


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2013)

Just making some last minute checks.

All the balloons are filled, the tickets are printed, and it looks like we have all of the tents pegged down and ready to open. So keep your eyes set on the main board.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

OMG!!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2013)

JUBS, JER, OTHER STAFF YOU ACTUALLY DELIVERED.


----------



## Lauren (Nov 30, 2013)

Such excites. 

Makes me sick.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

OMG LOVE THIS THEME <3


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Just making some last minute checks.
> 
> All the balloons are filled, the tickets are printed, and it looks like we have all of the tents pegged down and ready to open. So keep your eyes set on the main board.



sdfghjkl;
f yes


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 30, 2013)

Cant waaaaaaaaaait!


----------



## Hikari (Nov 30, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 30, 2013)

OMG I SEE PHINEAS THE BALLOON GUY )


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

IT LOOKS SO CUTE!!!


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to this .


----------



## Sheba (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh god the excitement. 4:30am and I can't sleep now. Brain is dying, but I don't care anymore.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

im so excited i actually feel like a 5 year old.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2013)

Okay guys, you're free to go loose and have fun!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

It's 7:30pm here!!! Finally!!! That banner is teasing me! Just making me more anxious


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 30, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> im so excited i actually feel like a 5 year old.


AHAHAHA

I think we all do xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 30, 2013)

asdjfkl ITS HERE!!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ahh*fangirl scream*!!!!!


----------



## rubyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Aw the banner's pretty c:


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2013)

If you're still lurking this thread... you might want to look at the front page now.


----------



## FireBird (Nov 30, 2013)

Pretty


----------



## Silversea (Nov 30, 2013)

Looking forward to when the collectibles are available.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 30, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Looking forward to when the collectibles are available.



Now! (Justin messed it up).  All prizes are now in the shop.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 30, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Now! (Justin messed it up).  All prizes are now in the shop.



Good job Justin.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Takes 57 tickets to get all those collectibles. Ouch. Is that impossible without winning a contest or two?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 1, 2013)

So how do we get tickets? Have any contests even started yet?

Nevermind, just noticed TBT fair section.


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Good job Justin.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Takes 57 tickets to get all those collectibles. Ouch. Is that impossible without winning a contest or two?



There will be more events coming in the next few days. We've done the calculations and it should be possible to earn most of them or all of them if you participate in everything. If you win a contest, then it'll be easier.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 1, 2013)

Justin said:


> We've done the calculations and it* should* be possible to earn most of them or all of them if you participate in everything.



If you did the calculations I'd hope that you'd be more certain than that. I won't be doing any cooking either way. But I won't criticize ;p


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2013)

Silversea said:


> If you did the calculations I'd hope that you'd be more certain than that. I won't be doing any cooking either way. But I won't criticize ;p



There's some luck obviously with events like Spin The Wheel so I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 1, 2013)

Just woke up XD Better get reading...


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 2, 2013)

wow, great job mods! Looks lovely ^^


----------

